# left arm shorter?



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Griv*

Send a private message to GRIV, here on AT....He went thru something similar many years ago (broken collar bone that healed incorrectly)....Hes a heck of a coach and im sure will be able to help you...

PUG


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks PUG, appreciate the help.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

No answer from griv? Oh well.


----------

